# Just so i'm clear on the rules here



## SMG15

being rude to someone or making a negative remark is a reason to get banned? correct?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Lol


----------



## GusPolinski

SMG15 said:


> being rude to someone or making a negative remark is a reason to get banned? correct?


Eh... seems like a somewhat liberal translation of the rules.

It's typically name-calling that gets people banned.


----------



## Lilac23

GusPolinski said:


> Eh... seems like a somewhat liberal translation of the rules.
> 
> It's typically name-calling that gets people banned.


Could you be more specific? :biggrinangelA:


----------



## SMG15

WorkingOnMe said:


> Lol


Not sure I understand the lol


----------



## EleGirl

Telling people to f off can get you banned too.


----------



## SMG15

EleGirl said:


> Telling people to f off can get you banned too.


Well I don;t recall being that nasty


----------



## JohnA

If you questioning the why of a specific comment got a person banned ask a couple of Mods. My understanding it is a combination of tone and if it was personal in nature.

For example: your advise is foolish age reflects a basis here is whyl Acceptable.

You are an idiot, the sooner someone puts a bullet between your eyes the better off the world will be! Banned. 

The area between is a gray area. Judge where a comment is directed to and go from there. The first comment I used as an example is not aimed at a person, the second is. Talk with a mod


----------



## thread the needle

Um nope


----------



## MAJDEATH

On one thread someone called my W a cvnt, not sure if he got banned.


----------



## rockon

You just resurrected the ghost of universally disliked banned poster. May the halls of TAM never be haunted by the likes of this specter again.


----------



## FeministInPink




----------

